# one stop supplies



## goback2013 (Feb 22, 2018)

any sponsers or non-sponsers(if allowed), that offer all supplies needed to brew injectables ?

specifically looking for filtered mct oil(or will any mct oil work from the grocery store?)
ba ?
bb ?
pre-sealed vials ?

thanks in advance


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 3, 2018)

Google is your friend. Food/supplement grade MCT is fine.


----------



## Jeffg (Mar 5, 2018)

Found some good deals on EBay n Amazon or there's always medlabgear.com or medlablsupply.com.  Can occasionally get some promo codes for the last 2 to save a nice chunk of $$$.

Just started getting all my supplies together to start brewing myself.  It can be kind of expensive up-front costs but the amount u can save in the end it'll pay for itself.


----------



## Jeffg (Mar 5, 2018)

Mct oil...https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272912797288


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Just go to ebay bro.


----------



## Anne.ST (Sep 30, 2018)

aliExpress or amazon works


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Oct 5, 2018)

medlablsupply.com has always provided me with great service.


----------

